# My Lionel only goes in reverse!



## Esilfies13 (Nov 13, 2016)

This year I removed my Pennsylvania flyer O-27 from storage and cleaned and oiled it and placed it on the track and I can only get it to run in reverse. It will cycle through neutral and toward too but it doesn't move on forward. I have tried the toggling the switch on the bottom but that doesn't do anything either. Also, the horn does not work. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you have the exact model? I'm going to guess this is a fairly modern set with an electronic reverse board. My first inclination would be that it's the board below.

If this is the model with the air whistle, the whistle not working is not related to the problem with the locomotive.


----------



## Esilfies13 (Nov 13, 2016)

This Ian what I found
PENNSYLVANIA FLYER SET (4-4-2 STEAM LOCO #8602)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Same board is suspect, both models use it. 

As I said, the tender whistle has nothing to do with the locomotive operation, it's totally separate in operation.


----------

